# looky....



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Ok I need opinions here  Do these look totally chi to you? lol

First is mom and dad. dad is the white patched one and mom is the long haired brownish one









now, Fawn female (that is fawn right? I get confused lol)









And cream male (that cream right? lol Cuz again, I get confused heheh)









Basically i am considering getting one of them (don't get me started lol Chi's are like chips and you all are a bad influence on me! )

I am freaked out cuz of Luna on how big she got and I don't want to make another mistake so I need chi experts here.....do these dogs look full chi and the pups too?

And a question about the long hairs....can the cream pup end up with long hair since he has a short haired parent and a long haired parent?


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

They definitely look like pure bred chi's but im no expert !


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Don't freak out hun. I know how you feel. When we got Venus and she grew to be 13/14 pounds, almost the size of my moms rat terrier, I was super nervous when we got Jack, just expecting him to get big. It surprises me every day how small he is compared to Venus, and he's 6 pounds - what some people would call big for a chi. I'm no expert on how to judge by puppies, or we would have passed on Venus, but that's probably why the breeder got rid of the litter when they were just 6 weeks old  All I can say is good luck, and they all look chi to me!


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

lol its hard not o freak out cuz Luna looked small to me, if not a bit chubby, but I mean heck she was smaller then Willy who is 3.5 pounds as seen in my siggy, but Lord after Christmas she hit a spurt and became a giant lol And pretty much, I feel dumb because I feel like I should have known she wasn't full chi :-( And, she was sold to me at 7 weeks, maybe for the same reason as you.
These pups are 9 weeks, almost 10 I think


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

IDK, but something looks wrong with the female pups eyes to me?


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

TinyGiant said:


> IDK, but something looks wrong with the female pups eyes to me?


I think that might be from the camera. Venus and Jack's eyes look cloudy in pictures too if I use a flash. That is something to ask about tho, just to make sure.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

They look Chi to me, but the only way to know for sure is to make sure you get a copy of their pedigree (and remember, that's not necessarily AKC or any other database- a 'pedigree' is literally just a family tree.) Most people just feel they're only 'legit' if it's an AKC pedigree but it's not always the case. Granted there's no guarantee without DNA testing too to confirm it's actually the dog listed, but I have known breeders who just keep track on their own of the dogs lineage without actually registering the dogs in any of the databases. =)


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

Wait, I thought you wanted your next pup to be a smaller / more standard female? 
But it sounds like you want this male? He looks white to me. With a tiny fawn patch. Does he have any other patches?

Can't really tell what mom looks like from the picture.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

The White one with the fawn patch wouldn't be considered a "standard" Chi, but could be pure bred. That is always very hard to say without seeing their papers and pedigree. I can't see the other one well enough to comment. But both parents are well beyond standard size. They look about 10/12 lbs.


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Quinn , I am not necessarily thinking of breeding with this pup  
i DO want a small female and one of them is a female, I am just having a heck of a time trying to judge size and if they are full chi lol Luna has me freaked out lol I totally don't trust my own judgement. The female looks more chi to me then the male, but I love the males coat lol The female is close to Willys colour. 

I was told dad is 6 pounds and mom is 5 pounds. They DO look bigger in the pic, but pics can be so decieving. I have asked for some more pics of the parents. lol basically I feel ike I am being a pain in the butt e mailing them almost constant with questions hehehe
I am trying to judge too because it is almost a 2 hour drive for me, so its not just a well g o see them kinda thingg. My hubby doesn't know its a 2 hour drive yet lol that will be fun. So I don't think he will want to make the trip twice. Even once maybe lol

Anyway, here are a few more pics


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

They have this one too but they are asking pretty much double the price because it is a 'tea cup" lol


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

The last pic you posted is more a standard Chi in looks and size. Now days people call anything under 6 lbs. teacups because they aren't near as easy to find as the bigger ones. And they mark the price up sky high. Don't be pulled in by all of that. Pics can be deceiving, but I can almost assure you that the parents aren't the weights they gave you. The pup in the last pic will probably be about 5 lbs. grown. That is just a guess, but it will be pretty close.

This is a 5/5.5 lb. standard male.


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Wow T, that looks so small compared to the pics of the parents. I am just getting so confused :-( 

Here is another pic of the dad


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Yep. I always try to tell everyone how small a 5 lb. Chi really is. They aren't near as big as many would think. That last pic of the Dad helps tell his size better. I'd say 8/10 lbs.


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

Well I think if you are really concerned about size you should try looking into more quality breeders. I'm not trying to sound snobbish or anything. But it sounds like the people you are finding are probably just through online ads or something of the sort since you don't really know about their breeding practices or lines.
I'm sure if you look up the website for Chihuahua clubs in your area they will have a list of breeders in the club. These breeders may not all be totally top notch either, but your more likely to find breeders with more of an idea about their dogs lines. Even if its not for breeding you still want the healthiest soundest pet possible.

I agree dad looks a bit bigger than 6 lbs, but can't be sure unless I see him in person. Also a breeder who uses the term teacup is a no no to me! I DESPISE that term. I get asked by just about everyone if Phoebe is a teacup. And I lecture them all LOL


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Here is a 4 lb. Standard male. (Chance)


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

T....Chance is just a little toot! lol not so tiny as Jade of course lol but he still looks tiny

Quinn I have looked up breeders in my area and hubby has a serious problem with paying 1500 to 1900 that we've seen


----------



## Wahmom (Jan 21, 2008)

Is there any chance that you could request some pics with a standard sized item such as a Coke can? Look here:
http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?t=39008

Maybe this will help determine their true size


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

lol I thought about that and I really want to, but I am afraid I am being a big pain in the butt hehehe I feel so bad cuz I keep e mailing and asking for more pics


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Tracilea said:


> T....Chance is just a little toot! lol not so tiny as Jade of course lol but he still looks tiny
> 
> Quinn I have looked up breeders in my area and hubby has a serious problem with paying 1500 to 1900 that we've seen





Tracilea said:


> lol I thought about that and I really want to, but I am afraid I am being a big pain in the butt hehehe I feel so bad cuz I keep e mailing and asking for more pics


Chance is a tiny lil fella'. Hard to believe a 4 lb. Chi is that little, but they are. 

You can get a Standard Chi for less than 1,500/1,900. Even if you have to have him/her flown to you. 

Don't be afraid to ask and request things. If they are straight shooters they won't mind. Get you a cheap postal scale (under 20 bucks) and take it with you. I had a breeder tell me that a pup I was looking at weighed 14 oz. at 8 weeks old. Well guess what, I took my postal scale with me and the lil guy weighed 1 lb. 14 oz. :lol: 

I'm headed to bed. It's wayyyyy past my bedtime. :lol:


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

lol Thats a good idea T lol Thanks for talking me through some of this. Night, sweet dreams 

BTW I DID request a pic with a pop can hehehehe


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Yeah, the dad looks on the bigger side - I'd guess around 8 1/2lbs. The mom from the pic looks to be a tad smaller than he. The pups to me look like they are quite big as well. I don't think they'll be as big as your Luna...but they'll definitely be bigger than the standard calls for. One thing that would make me a little cautious is not only them using the "teacup" term but the fact they are trying to get so much more money for the smaller pup! Big red flag there...

Saying that - they are sweet little things! And the parents, while not standard Chis, do look pure bred to me.


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

It's crazy how much people charge nowadays!! Both my girls were under $200 and they didn't come with papers or anything, but when I look at them I see a beautiful loving chihuahua. 

Good luck on your qwest of finding another chi!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

mu and dad do look bigger the you/they say. I would definately look for a reputable breeder if youre not sure.

If these people are gnuine and like you and the home your offering then you shouldnt need to worry about asking for more pictures! Good luck anyway


----------



## sookey (Feb 10, 2010)

This thread has me worried about Toby now. Even though i am not to worried about if he is purebred or not as he is just a family pet and i am never going to breed him. But it would be good to know. I paid $600 (australian) for him and his sisters were going for $950 (australian)


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

prices sometimes depend on sex too! Depending on the quality between male and females


----------



## Smashy (Oct 26, 2009)

Just for size comparison, here's Elmo and he weighs 4.6lbs he's about 7/8 months old










The red step behind is about 10cms high


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

In that picture with them sitting on the little girls lap you can tell they are bigger than a standard chi. My moms chi is 7 pounds and he is a lot littler than them. Also I hate when people charge more just because one is smaller than the rest of the litter. PP is right that teacup really is just standard, there is no such thing as teacup. Is anyone able to push enter when on this site? I can't! I wanted to say that little 4 pound boy that tli posted man is he ever gorgeous!


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

theyre cute babies! they look chi to me


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

Smashy said:


>


Please make a thread of Emo pics  hes too cute


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

TinyGiant said:


> In that picture with them sitting on the little girls lap you can tell they are bigger than a standard chi. My moms chi is 7 pounds and he is a lot littler than them. Also I hate when people charge more just because one is smaller than the rest of the litter. PP is right that teacup really is just standard, there is no such thing as teacup. Is anyone able to push enter when on this site? I can't! I wanted to say that little 4 pound boy that tli posted man is he ever gorgeous!



i agree with the size factor!


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

The hard part is once you see these babies you are going to fall in love. So if you go and weigh one and it is larger then you really want you will end up with a larger pup once again. (at least I would) My Mom got her Lilly, who is beautiful and sweet from a BYB. He told us she would be between 4 and 5 LBS. We were uneducated and believed him. She is about 8 LBS now. When she was a pup her feet were larger and broader then my index finger and she was 8 weeks. Quigley, who is very small for his age has the tiniest feet. Smaller then my finger @ 4 and a half months. If the weight chart is accurate he will be between 2 and 2.5 LBS when grown. 

You might want to compare these pup's weight to the weight chart.

I don't blame you a bit for being hesitant. This baby will be a 10-14 year commitment and you want to think long and hard. If you are looking for a tiny little girl you will always long for a tiny little girl. If you get one of these babies and she turns out to be larger than anticipated you will have to wait a long time for another one. Have patience and one will come along within your price range.


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

QUIGLEY'S MOM said:


> The hard part is once you see these babies you are going to fall in love. So if you go and weigh one and it is larger then you really want you will end up with a larger pup once again. (at least I would) My Mom got her Lilly, who is beautiful and sweet from a BYB. He told us she would be between 4 and 5 LBS. We were uneducated and believed him. She is about 8 LBS now. When she was a pup her feet were larger and broader then my index finger and she was 8 weeks. Quigley, who is very small for his age has the tiniest feet. Smaller then my finger @ 4 and a half months. If the weight chart is accurate he will be between 2 and 2.5 LBS when grown.
> 
> You might want to compare these pup's weight to the weight chart.
> 
> I don't blame you a bit for being hesitant. This baby will be a 10-14 year commitment and you want to think long and hard. If you are looking for a tiny little girl you will always long for a tiny little girl. If you get one of these babies and she turns out to be larger than anticipated you will have to wait a long time for another one. Have patience and one will come along within your price range.


I totally agree. Save up some more money and get a standard chi from a good breeder. Look around at different breeders, research, look at pics of the parents and pictures of past puppies. 

There was a beautiful chocolate merle puppy I wanted but when I saw a picture of the mom I quickly passed. She had large ears and very long legs, as much as I loved the puppy in the picture I didn't want to take a chance.


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

Tracy, I have a breeder friend in Buffalo who often comes to London to visit. I would if I could get you two talking? She would make a wonderful mentor, and help you get REGISTERED to standard dogs. Let me know.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

This whole thing seems off..the ads, the pictures, the charging more $$ for a teacup--from the looks of this these people are not breeding to better the breed. Stay away from them and their pups ---My advice--you asked.

These dogs don't look like well bred examples of what a chihuahua is.

Why on earth would you want to get another ill bred, non- standard dog at this point ? If I knew the motivation here, maybe I could give better advice.


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

I don't necessarily want a perfect chi. I think my motivation is wanting another tiny one like Willy because I could just scream every time I look at his wee lil face!! lol I love Luna, don't get me wrong, but there is something about Willys wee face that makes my heart skip a beat and he curls up so tiny in my lap when I watch TV or am on the comp. He has a dainty lil muzzle and gives dainty lil kisses hehehehe Luna however, I love in a different way, she is too big to fit in my lap all curled up like Willy and she has a big muzzle and her teeth always graze my face whenshe tries to give me kisses....however she is smart and she is learning and she plays more like my bigger Rosa, rough and running lol Yesterday she was out in the backyard with us while the kids were playing in the snow and she was booting around with them and having the BEST time barreling through the snow, it was hysterical lol Willy however cannot do that, he is too small and I worry too about his leg and he plays and runs around to play fetch and stuff, but its more of a delicate prance LOL So basically I guess I just want another small one, not perfect just not as big as Luna lol 

Anyway, I requested pop can pics lastnight....LATE lastnight and I woke up this morning already to my requested pics, so i will share them with you  BTW they seem not at all upset by my repeated e mails and requests for pics. They seem very nice. I like that. I did also send an e mail to someone with an older boy who was a year and a half, and he was the sweetest loooking thing, almst like Willy (he was of interest to me because he was basically fully grown so I could already see how tiny he was) but the people were so rude in e mail to my questions and got very offended when I asked why he hadn't been neutered yet and why they were rehoming him at a year and a half.

Anyway, on to the pics lol all advice welcomed and all advice recieved so far is very much appreciated


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

How old are the puppies? I just want to add.... all puppies are cute.  And most pups are tiny, especially at 4,5,6 weeks. I'm not surprised at all about their size next to a pop can. 

Could you get a picture of the mom and dad next to a pop can? Then you can see the size of the parents better. 

If you want a small one, you have to buy FROM SMALL PARENTS. Of course there is the occasional exceptionally large pup from small parents, or the opposite. But most of the time - two larger Chi's will produce larger pups. It just makes sense. The parents of these dogs are BIG Tracilea. Nothing wrong with that, if that's what you want.


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

How old are they? They seem big next to the cans of coke to me, maybe i'm wrong.


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

The pups are almost 10 weeks


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

I think the pics are totally distorted to me because to me even the coke can looks humungo!!! LOL I agree with Brodysmom though because the parents ARE big, the pups will be too. Can't you just be happy looking at Willy's cute face if that is what you like? lol


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Thought I'd post a few pics of Luna by a pop can when we got her at 7 weeks. She is not directly beside it but I am hoping seeing it will help me see the difference


----------



## Smashy (Oct 26, 2009)

TinyGiant said:


> How old are they? They seem big next to the cans of coke to me, maybe i'm wrong.


I agree 100% 

Look at the pictures, the pups are actually stooped over and not even sat bolt upright and it still looks massive compared to the can of pop.

I could be wrong but I think thats going to be a pretty large Chi.


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Yeah I would say the first few pics they do look large against the can of pop. The last two seem smaller next to the can


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Muzby, sure, let me know


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

TinyGiant said:


> Is anyone able to push enter when on this site? I can't! I wanted to say that little 4 pound boy that tli posted man is he ever gorgeous!


Thank you! He's Mama's little Man! 



QUIGLEY'S MOM said:


> You might want to compare these pup's weight to the weight chart.


The weight chart has disappointed many, unfortunately. It is "normally" always off by a whole lb. or more.

Tracilea, those pups at 9 weeks old are bigger than Jade. I'll post some more pics for you for size reference. If they are that big at 9 weeks, chances are they will all be above standard. To give you an idea, Chance at 8 weeks old could lay completely out in my hand, whole body, head and legs included. He is a 4 lb. grown pup. I'll post the pics so you can see what I mean. He could have fit inside a pop can at that age and still had room.

It will take me a minute to get the pics uploaded. brb


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

This was Quigley at 12 weeks next to a coke can.










Just for tyour comparison.


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

omg wow, that is tiny!


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

Awww wittle Quigs! Is he a merle?


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

TinyGiant said:


> Awww wittle Quigs! Is he a merle?


I know what a cutie right. He has lost almost all of the dark coloring. He is tan and white. The tan is getting redder though. I'd say he is getting big, however, he is not much bigger now @ 19 weeks. He is such a love let me tell you!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

This is Jade at *1 year old* next to a 12 oz. pop can standing on all 4's.










Here she is at 3 1/2 months old. You could hold her whole body in the palm of your hand with your fingers wrapped around her. Not that you are looking for one this teeny, but for size reference.

This is her breeder holding her.


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

TLI said:


> This is Jade at *1 year old* next to a 12 oz. pop can standing on all 4's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She is such a sweet little one!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Sorry it's taking so long. I had to find all these old pics. :lol:

This pic is labeled Chance_9.5 weeks. So he is almost 10 weeks old here.

No bigger than a Hamster.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

QUIGLEY'S MOM said:


> She is such a sweet little one!


Thank you! She's an Angel. We love her with all of our hearts but wish she would have grown just a bit more. But she's a feisty wee one. :lol:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Gia at 18 weeks old. :lol: Smaller than a TY Beanie baby. Anyway, these pics should help you when gauging size. I don't have any pics of Lexie to share as a baby, I lost them all in a crashed hard drive.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Aww bless their heads all look to big for theyre bodies lol


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

As I pm'd you, weights can vary so much so weighing them are not going to help. A cobby puppy will way more but be smaller where as the longer legged Chi's like the parents here are going to weigh less but be much bigger.

From the pop cans they look very large for pups. The last pictured pup looks much smaller, that doesnt mean that the last pup will not catch up with the size of the large pups.


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> Aww bless their heads all look to big for theyre bodies lol


lol love it


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> Aww bless their heads all look to big for theyre bodies lol


They all finally grew into them. :lol: Their eyes looked real big too. :lol: In all of Chance's baby pics he looked startled because of his big ole' eyes. My little wee babies.  They all turned out to be beautiful Angels, even though they stayed tiny.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I think getting a weight on them is better than not. Even though it won't tell you anything concrete about their adult size, you can at least have that for your info. If they say they are 1 lb., and they are actually 2 lbs. at 9 weeks, chances are you are looking at well over 6 lbs. as an adult. It's just something I recommend doing if you are looking for one within standard.  Of course this is all just my opinion.

With that said, my 8 oz. 8 week old boy now weighs 4 solid lbs. full grown.


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Here's another one of Quigley @ 15 weeks. 











Tiny little face.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

theyre all gorgeous


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Quigley's build reminds me of Chance's. Very small, but solid.  Beautiful boy.


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

TLI said:


> Quigley's build reminds me of Chance's. Very small, but solid.  Beautiful boy.


Thank you. He really is a sweety. 

If it was up to my I'd take them all. I love looking at all the pictures. Even though these babies we are looking at are not tiny (in my opinion) they are cute babies.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I agree. They are all sweeties no matter look and size. I think it's good that Tracilea is looking for advice and asking questions, though. She really wants one within standard, and I would say 99% of the sizes and weights these breeders give are false. They try to cash in on any pup that will stay under 6 lbs. because they know there is so much false info. out there and they can get away with it. Plus it's becoming so rare to find a Chi within standard. A 6 lb. cobby Chi will seem much much smaller than "most" realize. I think this is all good info. for anyone looking for a Chi within standard.


----------



## chloeschihuahau (Feb 7, 2010)

they look pure bread


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

Yoshismom said:


> From the pop cans they look very large for pups. The last pictured pup looks much smaller, that doesnt mean that the last pup will not catch up with the size of the large pups.


I think the pups are adorable, but then I have a fondness for the larger sized Chihuahua, and I totally agree with Yoshismom, their "teacup" is most likely the runt of the litter.
Perhaps if there were only 1 or 2 pups in the litter and one was small, it might just be genetically small, but if there are 5 or 6 pups in the litter there will usually be a runt that will slowly catch up to the others. Just like you fell in love with Luna, if you get one of these pupsters, you will fall just as hard


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

T Thank you so much for taking the time to post hose pics for me!! lol I am already totally in love with Jade! lol But no, I wouldn't want one as tiny as her, not at this point anyway. Maybe once the kids are grown and out of the house and it would be less of a worry, then I would hunt for a teeny one hehehe.
I am thinking it IS rare to find a standard chi as all the ones I see look the same as the ones I have posted. Even on some of the "breeder" sites I have been on this morning.
I so appreciate all the advice I am getting. I cannot trust my own judgement after Luna lol I feel so bad saying it because it sounds like I don't love her and I DO lol
I can't even imagine tiny ones like you guys have, even the ones that are 4 and 5 pounds now at full growth look SOOOOOOO tiny at 12 weeks.


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

Tracilea do you think the chi in my siggy looks big? I think she does but I can't tell if it's because she has a lot of fur or if she really is big lol! Her mom is 7 pounds and her dad is 4.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

You're very welcome! I don't mind helping in any way that I can. I know you are frustrated, and I also know that none of this means that you don't love Luna. You want a Standard Chi, and there is absolutely nothing wrong with that. That's what most people choose Chi's for, is their small size. Other things are just as important (health, temperament, etc.), but when you think Chi, you think tiny/small. So don't feel bad about being concerned. 

Yes, Standard Chi's are becoming more rare. So many of them are so tall and long these days too. You can't really go by weight alone. We have touched on this in other threads. But not all 4/5 lb. dogs are created equal. :lol: There is a lot that goes into knowing what to look for and how to judge and gauge. It can take countless hours of picture searching, talking to long term breeders that will be *honest* with you, reading, reading, reading, and more research. :lol: You will find your perfect Angel, trust me. If you come across one and want opinions, post away girl. 

What is your price range? If you don't want to answer that, it's okay. :wink:


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Tiny....lol yes the chi in your siggy looks big lol but its hard to tell because there is nothing beside to judge from

T I keep trying to remain calm and keep telling myself the perfect chi will come along. I am just not patient when it comes to waiting for something i really want lol plus i am going cross eyed at all the pics i am trying to look through. i have sent off e mails requesting more pics. one i sent asking for pop can pics and instead she sends me more pics of the pup with other pups, which was not helpful at all lol yes, the pup WAS smaller then the other pups, but who is to say how big THEY were lol oh my aching head lol but i am TRYING to be patient and wait for what i want.
my price range may be on the lower side, i am hoping not to have to go over the 7 to 800 range. i have more pics to post, but in a new thread lol you all will be sick to death of me by the time i am done lol i get darn obsessed hehehehe


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Tracilea - if you keep looking at pet quality, backyard bred type Chi's, that's what you are going to get. Why don't you try upping the ante and looking at some show breeders. The difference in quality will STUN you, I guarantee it. All these pics you are showing are pet quality dogs.


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

Tracilea said:


> Tiny....lol yes the chi in your siggy looks big lol but its hard to tell because there is nothing beside to judge from
> 
> T I keep trying to remain calm and keep telling myself the perfect chi will come along. I am just not patient when it comes to waiting for something i really want lol plus i am going cross eyed at all the pics i am trying to look through. i have sent off e mails requesting more pics. one i sent asking for pop can pics and instead she sends me more pics of the pup with other pups, which was not helpful at all lol yes, the pup WAS smaller then the other pups, but who is to say how big THEY were lol oh my aching head lol but i am TRYING to be patient and wait for what i want.
> my price range may be on the lower side, i am hoping not to have to go over the 7 to 800 range. i have more pics to post, but in a new thread lol you all will be sick to death of me by the time i am done lol i get darn obsessed hehehehe


What state do you live in? I take it you don't want it shipped? I can help you search for good chi's in your price range if you want.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Tracilea said:


> ....keep telling myself the perfect chi will come along.....my price range may be on the lower side, i am hoping not to have to go over the 7 to 800 range.....


no. the perfect chi will not "come along". and, if you are willing to go $700 to $800,
you are in the range of talking with reputable show breeders. Tabitha and Jerry's
breeder was willing to negotiate an affordable price (less than what's asked on
her website) because her priority was to find good homes for the pups. and, most
important, my dogs were not offered on the internet. there are countless pups out
there who didn't quite make the show ring and breeders are placing them in qualified
pet homes. you are not likely to find them surfing the web. you will find them by
writing a pleasant and informative email about yourself and what you are looking for. 
send it on to a number of those breeders in your area. you will find what you are looking for. 
in fact, you will have more to choose from and they will be beautiful, healthy dogs.

here is the link for breeders listed with the Chihuahua Club of America, you can start there:
http://www.chihuahuaclubofamerica.com/NEW TRANSFER/BreederDirectory1.html


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

Jerry'sMom said:


> no. the perfect chi will not "come along". and, if you are willing to go $700 to $800,
> you are in the range of talking with reputable show breeders. Tabitha and Jerry's
> breeder was willing to negotiate an affordable price (less than what's asked on
> her website) because her priority was to find good homes for the pups. and, most
> ...


You know, you are so right. And usually you have to wait but it's worth the wait. And Tabitha and Jerry are so gorgeous.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

TinyGiant said:


> You know, you are so right. And usually you have to wait but it's worth the wait. And Tabitha and Jerry are so gorgeous.


thanks  As for waiting, if one of those CCA breeders does not have a pup for you
they will often know of another reputable breeder who does. There is quite a network!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

I do love Jerry & Tabitha  

I totally agree you have to look and search for what you want you shouldnt expect a puppy to just pop up although sometimes it does happen and its good but sometimes you need to know exactly what youre looking for and search for just that!


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

So true! I think it is so awesome how good breeders help out. I have inquired with breeders and they don't have anything available and ask what I am looking for and then they say they will ask around. I think that is so neat, shows they are not in it for the money.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Ive been in touch with several breeders over the last year and ive had no reply! Were not wquite so helpful over here lol :S Well i try to be lolx


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> Ive been in touch with several breeders over the last year and ive had no reply! Were not wquite so helpful over here lol :S Well i try to be lolx


You guys don't sing and dance all day in the streets like we do here? lol!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

The quality show breeders are a close knit group. The dog show world is a small world and most everyone knows each other, or at least knows OF each other. Jerry's mom is right. You need to start networking with reputable breeders if you want a dog that is of breedable quality. 

If you keep looking in the paper, online ads, etc. you are going to keep finding pet quality puppies and most of them from backyard breeders.

Jerry's mom gave you excellent advice.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Tracilea said:


> Tiny....lol yes the chi in your siggy looks big lol but its hard to tell because there is nothing beside to judge from
> 
> T I keep trying to remain calm and keep telling myself the perfect chi will come along. I am just not patient when it comes to waiting for something i really want lol plus i am going cross eyed at all the pics i am trying to look through. i have sent off e mails requesting more pics. one i sent asking for pop can pics and instead she sends me more pics of the pup with other pups, which was not helpful at all lol yes, the pup WAS smaller then the other pups, but who is to say how big THEY were lol oh my aching head lol but i am TRYING to be patient and wait for what i want.
> my price range may be on the lower side, i am hoping not to have to go over the 7 to 800 range. i have more pics to post, but in a new thread lol you all will be sick to death of me by the time i am done lol i get darn obsessed hehehehe


I totally understand. It's not easy to be patient when you want something. It does get frustrating looking through all the ads and pics. But if it takes you a bit, and you end up with exactly what you are looking for, you'll thank yourself for taking the time to do it right. 

When you find a breeder that doesn't send what you are asking for the first time, ask again. If they don't do it right the second time, move on.  That to me is a red flag. If you really want to cut to the chase on size/weight, ask for pics of the pup you are interested in on a scale. If they have nothing to hide, they will provide you that. All you have to do is be honest and tell them that you were burned once, and don't want to go through it again. Let them know that you are looking for a "standard" Chi. No good breeder will be upset by any of that. In fact, they will totally understand and be happy to provide you what you ask for. A good breeders main concern is finding a good home for their pups, not pushing them out real fast to make a buck. When people say that good breeders don't make any money, they are being serious. Some actually lose money. Anyway, as for the parents, everyone has copies of Vet bills laying around with their dogs weights listed. If they are breeding chances are the female has recently been to the Vet. So just ask for proof of their weight. But remember, that doesn't guarantee anything. Average parents can have large pups, etc. 

Therese gave you some very good advice. It is best to find a reputable breeder. Of course bare in mind that even when you buy from a show breeder, you are going to get a pet quality pup. Show breeders keep their best for show. It will be much closer to standard, but still pet quality. Unfortunately there is no exact science to any of this. I'm sure some will not like what I'm saying, but buying from a show breeder will not guarantee that your pup will not get over 6 lbs. But it will give you a better chance at knowing this ahead of time, also better health, better temperament, etc. There are many benefits, but just wanted to point out that it isn't a guarantee. 

If your budget is 700/800 dollars, then you can definitely get a nice pup from a reputable breeder.


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

What would I ever do without you guys!  I love that you are keeping me grounded right now 

I have been trying to find good breeders and its not easy over here as it is in the states. There is so much less here. I have looked into shipping in from the states, but its SO scares me. How do I know the pup I want will be what will be sent? and if its not what do I do? I can't see it til its shipped to me. I need a canadian helper!! lol
I am more then willing to wait for what i want even though it will be HARD lol But having experienced Luna, I know it will be worth the wait to get what I want.
Even the "breeders" I have found, i am still scared becaue just cuz they have a web site with great graphics and fabulous pics....doesn't mean they will have small pups like I want. I don't know if its just me but the pups in the states seem smaller then the ones here in Canada?
I am more then happy to take any help I can get with this, so if anyone knows a good breeder or a detailed discription to me on how to do shipping and how to find a good breeder that I can trust to ship, please let me know.
I saw some pups from tx and they were priced at about 600 then there was a 300 shipping charge on top of that. Then there is the exchange rate to worry about, and I don't know if its just he shipping thats three or if its three and then a plane price on top of it. I am CONFUSED with shipping lol


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I didn't even realize you were in Canada. What exchange rate would there be? The price they quote for shipping is all included. The plane ride for the pup to get to you. But I'm not sure if that is to Canada. You would have to ask. I haven't seen enough Chi's from Canada to comment on the size differences from here. I wasn't much help with all of that, was I? :lol: 

My best advice would be this. You can risk getting another large Chi, or save until you have enough to get what you are looking for.


----------

